# كيف اتحكم في نموذج طائره من اللاب توب ؟



## ali weka (6 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

كنت عاوز بس مساعده ازاي اتحكم في نموذج طياره عن طريق االلاب توب 
واقصي مسافه اتحكم فيها تكون 700 متر مثلا او اقل

انا المشكله عندي بس في التحكم بتاع الطياره لو اي حد عندوا اي معلومه ياريت مايبخلش عليا

وتسلموا


----------



## ali weka (22 يناير 2012)

مفيش اي معلومه خالص كدا ياشباب ؟؟؟


----------



## سامح الفيومى (22 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اعطنا ما لديك من معلومات كي نتمكن من التشاور
وهل تحكمك عن طريق البلوتوث او عن طريق الوايرلس


----------

